# Rele funciona bien con moto apagada y no funciona con moto encendida



## van2lero (Mar 22, 2011)

Me explico

he hecho un circuito de modificacion del rele de intermitencias para bombillas de led y resulta que al montarlo todo funciona pefectamente, pero al encender la moto, el rele empieza a ir mas rapido como si hubiera hecho nada

El problema de las bombillas de led en reles normales para bombillas incandescentes es que al colocar las led como tienen menor consumo estas parpadean mas rapido, yo solucione esto con un rele especial para led que se supone que debe de funcionar independientemente de si la bombilla es incandescente o led, el problema es que funciona con el contacto puesto en on, pero una vez que arranca y toma la corriente del alternador, supongo que sera por esto, ya el rele se pone mas rapido y al frenar se estabiliza como si el alternador diera demasiada corriente, es evidente, para cargar la bateria

Me gustaria solucionarlo, pero colocar unas resistencias de muchos wattios no me apetece la verdad, para eso no me hubiera comido el coco en plantear el circuito, quiero solucionarlo con algun regulador de tension o algo parecido o algun puente rectificador, porque supongo que al ser la corriente alterna funciona de otra manera

Que me comentais?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, podrias postear un esquema de lo que has echo para tener una visula mejor del conjunto?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 22, 2011)

Lo que comentas no es un RELE sino un bimetal que se abre al momento de tomar temperatura, se enfria vuelve a conectar, se calienta se vuelve abrir y asi sucesivamente. Ese tiempo/ciclo  esta calculado segun las bombitas resistivas. Al cambiar por led al no consumir nada.. el bimetal se comporta a otro tiempo/ciclo. 

Ya que cambias las lamparas por led de menor consumo no me parece que le pongas un shunt para que consuma.. seria mejor que hagas un circuito intermitente para led podes basarlo en un 555 ajustas el ciclo con un preset.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 22, 2011)

Elbrujo llevas razon, pero ese rele bimetal ya lo cambie por otro que incorpora un circuito y un 555 para evitar eso, lo que me ocurre es que el alternador de la moto me mete algunos rizos de tension alterna y quiero saber si montando algun regulador o algun diodo rectificador valdria

Lo que no se es que tipo de puente rectificador poner, como lo calculo, en funcion de que, de lo que consume la bobina del rele o en funcion de la bombilla?

Se que funciona bien, porque cuando toma la corriente de la bateria el rele funciona perfectamente, es decir cuando se le aplica corriente continua, el problema viene cuando encindes la moto con el motor arrancado porque ahi actua el alternador y probablemente mete picos de tension en alterna

Un dato mas por si sirve es que el rele cuando lo conecto y no tiene bombilla en su salida, no hace nada, solo funciona al detectar consumo de bombilla, supongo que es al cerrar el circuito evidentemente

Se trata de un rele de intermitencias, pero no es el tipico bimetal


Saludos



pandacba dijo:


> Hola, podrias postear un esquema de lo que has echo para tener una visula mejor del conjunto?



Basicamente es esto que pongo en la foto, pero imagina que el 12VDC pasa a ser 14VDC, pero con algunos picos de tension de la alterna, porque la moto trae un alternador, pero tambien trae un regulador de tension, aunque supongo que el regulador no esta tan afinado

Mi idea es colocarle a este pequeño rele un circuito con un puente rectificador sencillo con un condensador para que absorba los picos de tension que se puedan escapar, una especie de filtro vaya

A ver si me podeis ayudar


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 22, 2011)

Ponele al 555 un zener de 12 volts en la entrada y listo..


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2011)

Zener solo = zener quemado.
Pon un 7812, además añade algún filtro


----------



## van2lero (Mar 22, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Ponele al 555 un zener de 12 volts en la entrada y listo..



Lo del Zener me lo han recomendado esta tarde, puenteando las patas de la bobina del rele, pero en la entrada del 555, no se como ponerlo.

tambien me han comentado este esquema que pongo, que pensais es un esquema basico de una fuente de alimentacion, pero puede servir para absorber esos picos de tension

Gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 23, 2011)

Una cosa es un diodo en la bobina para proteccion y otra cosa es un zener a la entrada de los 12 volts, a que pata? y a la de alimentacion.  Hay zener de distintas potencias y deberas calcularlo en funcion de tu circuito asi no pasa lo que comenta el colega. La otra opcion que el colega te comenta del regulador en este caso no se funciona. Deberia ser al menos de 2 volts a 20 volts por encima de lo que queres regular para que funcione


----------



## van2lero (Mar 23, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Una cosa es un diodo en la bobina para proteccion y otra cosa es un zener a la entrada de los 12 volts, a que pata? y a la de alimentacion.  Hay zener de distintas potencias y deberas calcularlo en funcion de tu circuito asi no pasa lo que comenta el colega. La otra opcion que el colega te comenta del regulador en este caso no se funciona. Deberia ser al menos de 2 volts a 20 volts por encima de lo que queres regular para que funcione



Lo del zenner esta bastante bien y lo del regulador tienes razon tambien lo pense pero mi moto ya tiene un regulador lo que pasa es que la corriente tiene algunos picos, eso creo, por elllo y ya por ultimo me gustaria hacerte una pregunta el brujo

El circuito trae un condensador a modo de flitro para el 555, si se lo cambio y le pongo uno de mas capacidad, serviria, es que lo del zenner, no lo descarto, porque es buena opcion pero de momento el condesador es quitar y poner otro y esta mas accequible, solo por eso, si no pos ire a por el zenner que me parece la mejor opcion

Tambien he pensado soldar el zener a la entrada del rele entre positivo y negativo y dejar la pata L que es para que salga la salida del intermitente,

Mi moto da 12 voltios de bateria y cuando arranca el alternador da 13 o algo mas a veces, por eso la variacion, mas o menos, no es fijo, y el rele aguanta hasta 14, teniendo en cuenta que va a circular como mucho 4 amperios ¿pongo un zenner de 12 o de 14? no se cual poner en cuanto a potencia ya aw 

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Vos en la foto indicaste que hay un regulador de 5 volts para el 555. Estás seguro que eso es un regulador?
Podes mirar la nomenclatura que tiene ese componente?


----------



## van2lero (Mar 23, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Vos en la foto indicaste que hay un regulador de 5 volts para el 555. Estás seguro que eso es un regulador?
> Podes mirar la nomenclatura que tiene ese componente?



2N 5401 ese es el componente que lleva que pienso que es un regulador de 5 voltios, creo vamos, pero ahora que lo dices no estoy tan seguro

Bueno es ese el componente


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

No, no es un regulador, es el transistor que conmuta el relé.
Lo que tenés que hacer es lo que te dijeron: una resistencia y un zener en la alimentación del 555 y las resistencias que cargan el condensador. Pero solo en ese lugar la regulación, no en todo el circuito


----------



## van2lero (Mar 23, 2011)

Este es el circuito, y lo que veo por detras, el 555 lo he deducido pues no viene nada pora arriba esta borrado y limado para que no se sepa como va colocado si al revez o al derecho pero viendo las patas deduzco que en esa foto esta boca abajo

Que me dicen donde pongo el Zener y la R si hay que ponerla y de cuanto

El transistor es un 2N5401

Los condensadores son 33 micro 50v el de abajo 
1 micro 50 voltios el de arriba

el varistor es un 102

Las R son de 5 bandas todas, pero no se su valor exacto porque empiezan por franja marron y terminan por marron, es raro

el alternador da de salida unos 14voltios, pero solo funciona bien el rele a 12 o 12,5 v, hay momentos en que se estabiliza, pero hay otros que ya empieza a correr y asi esta, corre para, corre para. Cuando acciono la maneta del freno trasero se queda bien, porque disminuye el voltaje o porque las bombillas absorben ese rizo de la corriente no se.


Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Si podes poner una foto con un poco más de detalle se puede "levantar" el circuito y ahí vemos exactamente donde hay que poner los componentes extra.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2011)

Muchachos, con 12 volt de la bateria anda? hay que regular o estabilizar a 12 volts. que lo haga sobre la entrada de 12 volts y listo para que tanta vuelta?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Si se regula directamente la entrada, hay que alimentar las lámpara de giro, y el regulador tiene que manejar mucha más corriente, por eso para mí hay que hacerlo solo con el 555 y asociados.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2011)

Y si el modulito tiene una sola entrada de +B es como dice BT.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 24, 2011)

El caso es que este circuito debe estar preparado para esto, lo que si he notado que tiene dos condensaodores

he pensado cambiar el grande por uno de mas capacidad, igual solo basta eso, porque se ve  que son algunos picos los que se escapa, cuando esta funcionando no siempre lo hace, sino que hay momentos en que se estabiliza, pero al rato se desestabiliza

servira probando con el condensador???

tiene uno de 33 picofaradios, le puedo poner uno de 100 a ver

Y si coloco un rectificador en la entrada, de esos si los hay de hasta 4 amperios


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

No pasa por cambiar valores. Para saber certeramente lo que hay que hacer, hay que "levantar" el circuito. El tema es que a mucha gente no le molesta que cambie la frecuencia del parpadeo, entonces, para qué regularlo?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2011)

van2lero dijo:


> El caso es que este circuito debe estar preparado para esto, lo que si he notado que tiene dos condensaodores
> 
> he pensado cambiar el grande por uno de mas capacidad, igual solo basta eso, porque se ve  que son algunos picos los que se escapa, cuando esta funcionando no siempre lo hace, sino que hay momentos en que se estabiliza, pero al rato se desestabiliza
> 
> ...



*A ver*, busca la pata del 555 que es la entrada de tension de alimentacion y sobre esa pata le colocas un zener con una resistencia de 1k y listo no le demos mas vuelta que no las tiene. Vos queres planchar la entrada de 12 volts del 555 ya que cuando recibe los 14 volts es logico que el tau de la resistencia/capacitor se modifica.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 24, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> *A ver*, busca la pata del 555 que es la entrada de tension de alimentacion y sobre esa pata le colocas un zener con una resistencia de 1k y listo no le demos mas vuelta que no las tiene. Vos queres planchar la entrada de 12 volts del 555 ya que cuando recibe los 14 volts es logico que el tau de la resistencia/capacitor se modifica.



vale pero la pata del 555 es la que viene de 12 voltios directamente, 

otra cosa el zener va en serie o en paralelo, es decir en serie con una resistencia en el mismo hilo de alimentacion, o dejo como esta la pata alimentada del 555 y le pongo el zener en paralelo

a ver asi como en el esquema que pongo el 1 o el 2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

No es solamente la alimentación del 555, también hay que regular la tensión de una de las resistencias (las que van cargando el condensador), si no, va a variar la frecuencia.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 24, 2011)

Suponemos que es algo asi? http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/images/555ast.gif  la misma pata 8 alimienta la R.  

Si en el impreso ese mismo +B va para la carga del rele entonces hay que cortar la pista y hacer un bypass directo entre la entrada de la plaqueta de +B y despues del corte de pista para que esa rama como indica BT siga con 14 votls. El zener va con el catodo a la pata 8 del 555, en serie la R y la otra pata de la R a masa..


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 24, 2011)

Por favor, sube fotos resolutivas (max 100 kb) de ambas caras porque así no se ve nada. O mejor, sube el esquema con valores y todo. Con ello colaboras a que realmente llegues a buen puerto sabiendo decirte lo que exactamente tienes que hacer.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 24, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Suponemos que es algo asi? http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/images/555ast.gif  la misma pata 8 alimienta la R.
> 
> Si en el impreso ese mismo +B va para la carga del rele entonces hay que cortar la pista y hacer un bypass directo entre la entrada de la plaqueta de +B y despues del corte de pista para que esa rama como indica BT siga con 14 votls. El zener va con el catodo a la pata 8 del 555, en serie la R y la otra pata de la R a masa..



No, el rele tambien puede trabajar a 12 voltios, no es imprescindible que vaya a 14 voltios porque en el impreso pone 12VDC a 14VDC

Luego entonces como el segundo esquema que puse, pero la otra cuestion es de cuantos wattios el zener y de cuantos watios la R?

la carga sera de 1,5 amperios

Saludos



elbrujo dijo:


> Suponemos que es algo asi? http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/images/555ast.gif  la misma pata 8 alimienta la R.
> 
> Si en el impreso ese mismo +B va para la carga del rele entonces hay que cortar la pista y hacer un bypass directo entre la entrada de la plaqueta de +B y despues del corte de pista para que esa rama como indica BT siga con 14 votls. El zener va con el catodo a la pata 8 del 555, en serie la R y la otra pata de la R a masa..



Supongo que asi no?


----------



## van2lero (Mar 25, 2011)

Pues nada lo he puesto como dijo Elbrujo con zener y resistencia de 1k de momento bien se calienta un poco el diodo pero nada cosa aceptable

veremos cuando lo pruebe en la moto

tendre que poner un fusible por si me salta el diodo por los aires


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 25, 2011)

El zener se calcula segun la corriente, prueba y si anda pones un zener de mayor potencia


----------



## van2lero (Mar 26, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> El zener se calcula segun la corriente, prueba y si anda pones un zener de mayor potencia



Le he puesto un zener de 1 watio, pero es que no lo hay de mas watios y otra cosa

Creo que no lo he colocado bien, funciona, pero me da a mi que no esta bien colocado mira te pongo una foto de como lo he puesto

creo que la R esta bien, pero el diodo debe ir en serie con la R


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2011)

Cortaste la pista de impreso? la imagen  no me dice nada, hay que verlo desde el circuito mismo o desde el impreso. Tene en cuenta el corte de pista para que solo a este circuito sea afectado por el zener y no la corriente que pase por el rele que sera la de las lamparas.. esa rama debe ir como esta. Tenes que ver desde el impreso si pasa por otro lado o si continua desde este +B fijate mi post #23


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lo de cortar la pista no lo entiendo, perdona que me meta, pero tal como planteas poner el zener es en PARALELO, por lo que estaría en paralelo con la salida del alternador, aguantando él todos los picos del mismo, volatilizándose al momento. Si no es así, ¿cómo es?
Otra cosa, con este invento el "tic-tac" sería el del propio relé ¿no?

Josefe17


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2011)

Y si, la idea es que los 14volts que entren desde el alternador sean planchados por el zener.. sino como seria?.. y sino se lo banca el zener solo habra que poner un transistor de paso. El zener polarizando la base teniendo en cuenta la caida de 0.6 volts. Son dos ramas de alimentacion que hay que diferenciar, la del 555 propiamente dicha que es la que esta siendo alterada cuando entran los 14 volts y la rama de control de potencia que es la que maneja el rele. Esa rama debe quedar como esta sino estamos planchando tambien los 14 volts de las lamparas mas el rele y todo eso suma corriente de control. Todo esto es teorico de como me imagino el circuito dado que el forero no lo posteo.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 26, 2011)

Actualmente lo tengo puesto en paralelo los dos la R y el zener, lo he probado con una fuente de alimentacion de 15 voltios y me ha reducido el voltaje de 15 a 13,6, no esta mal. el zener es de 1 watio y se calienta un poco, pero tambien lo he probado con el polimetro y el polimetro midiendo en intensidad me ha dado 5 amperios, muchisimo, es logico que se caliente, con la bombilla que es de led no llegara ni a 1 watio

Cabe destacar que el circuito del rele tiene componentes que amortiguan el exceso de tension, al menos eso creo, que fue diseñado para eso, pero por algun motivo se escapan algunos picos de tension ya que a veces la moto arrancada y no lo hace es algunas veces que se acelera, es como si el rele filtrara pero se le escapa un poquitin y hace eso, al menos eso creo, no tengo osciloscopio para ver como es la corriente, pero bueno probare esto, y si no pues probare a colocarlo en serie que en realidad es como tiene que ir para que filtre, pero una de dos o pongo un zener mas potente de al menos 40watios, cosas que se me encarece y abulta mucho o pongo una R de mas watios, porque en serie se tendria que bancar mas tension

Bueno cuando lo pruebe veremos si ha servido, de momento, probaremos esto

Saludos y gracias, seguire informando


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2011)

van2lero dijo:


> Actualmente lo tengo puesto en paralelo los dos la R y el zener, lo he probado con una fuente de alimentacion de 15 voltios y me ha reducido el voltaje de 15 a 13,6, no esta mal. el zener es de 1 watio y se calienta un poco, pero tambien lo he probado con el polimetro y el polimetro midiendo en intensidad me ha dado 5 amperios, muchisimo, es logico que se caliente, con la bombilla que es de led no llegara ni a 1 watio



NOOO como vas a ponerlo directo! vos viste el circuito, y toda la explicacion que te di?

Tambien lo hice por si no da la corriente que le agregues un transistor NPN polarizando la base con el zener y la R en serie! a masa. 

Que el rele tenga otro diodo es de proteccion, no hace nada en el resto del circuito. 

Por la rama del zener no pueden circular mas de 12 mA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 26, 2011)

Regulá la fuente con que lo probaste para que entregue 10 amperes y 14 volts, conectá el zener de 12 volts en paralelo a la salida de la fuente, y luego comentá cuanto humo salió. Ahora, si pusiste una resistencia en serie con la alimentación, verificá que con 36 watts de consumo (normalmente las luces de giro son de 18), si brillan bien, y si brillan, cuanto humo sale del zener luego de que dejen de consumir.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 26, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Regulá la fuente con que lo probaste para que entregue 10 amperes y 14 volts, conectá el zener de 12 volts en paralelo a la salida de la fuente, y luego comentá cuanto humo salió. Ahora, si pusiste una resistencia en serie con la alimentación, verificá que con 36 watts de consumo (normalmente las luces de giro son de 18), si brillan bien, y si brillan, cuanto humo sale del zener luego de que dejen de consumir.



No necesita 36w pues las bombillas que lleva son de led, que con menos de 1watio tiene de sobra y el circuito aguanta hasta 5 amperios que lo he comprobado con el polimetro y solo he notado que el zener se calienta un poco, pero nada apreciable, comrprobado.

Ya lo probare en la moto, pero repito, el rele tiene un regulador y todo, esto es solo para absorber un piquito que se escapa, no es que el rele no tenga nada, tiene su circuito ya preparado para el 555, esto solo le va a quitar un poco de tension, lo suficiente para que con el resto amortugue, para eso esta diseñado.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 27, 2011)

Si subes el circuito en condiciones te entenderemos mejor. est es, copiar el diagrama del PCB o a mano o con un programas específico y subirlo, pero algo entendible o en condiciones. Si no, no te podremos entender.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 27, 2011)

Van2lero le paso lo mismo que a mi cuando sustituí el halogeno de mi moto por led's de luz blanca de alto brillo, pues el circuito oscilaba y al acelerar no funcionaba adecuadamente. Lo que debe hacer es simular que al encender la moto los terminales de alimentacion de su circuito se comportaran como el secundario de un transformador de AC y para alimentar su circuito, deberia colocar un puente de diodos de onda completa y un condensador de filtrado, hasta ahi todo bien y despues conectar un 7812 con su respectivo disipador de calor para proveer los 12VDC que necesita el circuito. El 7812 puede proporcionar hasta 15W, y como lo va a utilizar con led's supongo que esa potencia es mas que suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Van2lero le paso lo mismo que a mi cuando sustituí el halogeno de mi moto por led's de luz blanca de alto brillo, pues el circuito oscilaba y al acelerar no funcionaba adecuadamente. Lo que debe hacer es simular que al encender la moto los terminales de alimentacion de su circuito se comportaran como el secundario de un transformador de AC y para alimentar su circuito, deberia colocar un puente de diodos de onda completa y un condensador de filtrado, hasta ahi todo bien y despues conectar un 7812 con su respectivo disipador de calor para proveer los 12VDC que necesita el circuito. El 7812 puede proporcionar hasta 15W, y como lo va a utilizar con led's supongo que esa potencia es mas que suficiente.
> 
> Saludos.



Que concepto extraño el tuyo! asi que un alternador que carga normalmente una bateria de continua, es de alterna? y para que ande lo que pretenden, tienen que poner un puente de diodos? me explicas, me perdi algun capitulo..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 27, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Que concepto extraño el tuyo! asi que un alternador que carga normalmente una bateria de continua, es de alterna? y para que ande lo que pretenden, tienen que poner un puente de diodos? me explicas, me perdi algun capitulo..



Claro es que a lo mejor su moto no tenia regulador como la mia, sino que seria un alternador que arrancabas la moto y no llevaba bateria sino que funcionaba por platinos en el volante magnetico y por consiguiente la corriente era alterna, supongo

Ahora mi moto es un alternador que produce corriente alterna, pero la moto tiene un regulador para convertirla a continua y cargar bateria y tal, lo que ocurre es que ese regulador no estara tan afinado como para un circuito electronico, sino para la instalacion de luces incanddescentes de la moto tiene de sobra.

entiendo que mi pregunta no estaba completa, logico, pero lo que trataba de explicar es que parto de la base de que la moto da corriente continua, no muy buena, es evidente, claro esta y el rele que compre es un rele electronico, la explicacion mas acertada la dio elbrujo, porque igual se imaginaba lo que queria hacer, de todos modos a falta de probarlo, no esta exactamente igual que como me dijo el brujo, que era poniendo la R para reducir consumo y el zener en la pata del integrado para regularlo mejor y no tirar del ramal completo.

Todavia no esta terminado, veremos a ver como sale el invento , si no pues volvere, intentare acer un esquema lo mas completo posible

Gracias a todos por el interes que estais prestando


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 27, 2011)

Un regulador regula, no rectifica, un rectificador rectifica, no regula. Un rectificador-regulador hace ambas cosas.
Parece que los que intentan ayudarte a *tú* problema fueran enemigos.
Vos podes hacer lo que quieras, ya cambiaste un tipo de destellador por otro, y nada cambió.
Ese destellador no tiene ningún tipo de regulación con respecto a la alimentación que recibe, y por ende, cambia el ritmo de destello cuando varía la tensión. Si estuviera preparado para eso, no haría lo que hace.
Primero dijiste que el 555 estaba regulado por un integrado de 5 volts. Luego omitiste mencionar que los giros eran con LED´s.
Nadie puede adivinar lo que hacés ni lo que tenés.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2011)

O las motos de ahora no son como las de antes.. o hay algo raro. Revisemos a ver donde esta la diferencia.

En las motos sin alternador, son de "dinamo" una especie de motor de continua conectado al reves, cuando lo haces girar entrega "corriente continua" a una determinada tension puede ser 6 volts o 12 volts. En esos circuitos las luces logicamente  eran alteradas en su intensidad segun el giro del dinamo.. mas alla de que con un minimo de vueltas ya entrega lo necesario. 

Las que llevan alternador en lugar de dinamo, llevan bateria tambien y esa evolucion hizo que se puede poner un arranque electrico, tener mejores luces, etc.. es decir mas eficiente. Ahora el alternador por mas nombre que lleve.. entrega CONTINUA para eso lleva 6 diodos internos al menos en los autos. Desconozco en las motos, supongo que sera el mismo principio con menos corriente de carga. Dentro o afuera del alternador hay un regulador de voltaje que -regula- justamente la carga en voltios que le dara a la bateria segun la descarga que tenga en cada condicion dia/noche. 

Esa moto lleva luz de filamento aca entramos en el post. Al ser resisitiva las lamparas el intermitente se calculo para ese circuito. Al reemplazar lamparas por led, se desbalancea el circuito de carga, ahora consume menos por los led, la tension es mas alta y el regulador no corta a 12 volts, el intermitente calculado a un consumo anterior no anda igual y el mismo es mas rapido o desordenado. 

Con un modulo electronico -sin bimetal- pasa lo mismo porque cuando el alternador entrega plena carga el regulador de voltaje quizas corte a 14 o 15 volts y para un modulo que espera andar a 12 volts.. es logico que tambien se vaya de frencuencia de intermitencia.. Es por eso que al modulo que lo dividimos en dos partes la de logica y la de potencia. La de logica que es la que fabrica la intermitencia debe recibir 12 volts siempre.. para que no cambie el tiempo del ciclo, y para la parte de potencia que seria del rele hacia la moto directo como viene.. veamos si difiere en algo..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 28, 2011)

Pues yo no lo habria explicado mejor, es exactamente asi como lo ha dicho Elbrujo, a final voy a creer y todo que es brujo jejeje

Mira el rele que compre se supone que esta diseñado para eso, para absorber esos picos de tension, porque llega hasta 14 voltios, pero por alguna extraña razon mi moto entregara un poquitin mas y claro, no es suficiente, 

http://cgi.ebay.es/FLASHER-LED-RELE-12V-UNIVERSAL-ELECTRoNICO-P-MOTO-COCHE-/180622589157

El mio es una version posterior el CF14

Otra solucion si no coloco el rele, es colocarle una resistencia a los intermitentes en paralelo de 5watios, una burrada vamos, para emular el consumo de la bombilla, pero al final yo pongo led para ahorrar en consumo y consume lo mismo, no es la idea, mi idea es que consuma lo necesario, ya que si pongo led es para ahorrar consumo electrico y si algun dia necesito dejar las luces de emergencia mucho tiempo por circunstancias del trafico no me quede sin bateria.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 28, 2011)

Aunque entregue 16 volts el alternador, con el zener queda planchado a 12 volts.. aca se explica con un transistor como te comentaba. http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ReguladoresTransistorizados.asp


----------



## van2lero (Mar 28, 2011)

esta muy bien el tutorial, yo he puesto la R en paralelo, no en serie como dice el tutorial, y se que esta mal, pero porque todavia estoy haciendo pruebas y no quiero romper la pista, como dije es un poco nada mas, el rele ya trae un regulador de tension, que no es muy bueno por lo visto

Intentare poner el esquema completo para mejor asesoramiento, ya que veo que os estais empleando a fondo en esto y yo soy una persona que tambien me gustan las cosa bien hecha

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 28, 2011)

Veo que no entendiste nada y que haces lo que queres.. segui asi.. a prueba y error tambien se aprende.. basta para mi..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 29, 2011)

Si lo entedi, lo que pasa es que para tu modificacion necesito un zener mas potente y no lo puedo conseguir de tantos watios, solo me llega hasta 1 watio

Tu solucion es la mejor, pero no puedo conseguir un zener de tanta potencia, por eso he hecho la prueba en paralelo para  ver si me recorta un poco el pico

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2011)

1) Si pones el zener directo es maxima corriente no te va alcanzar ninguno que le pongas, y si no se puso en corto... Para eso va la R en SERIE y no tenes que cortar nada porque los pones en serie antes de soldar en la plaqueta. 2) Si pones el transistor de paso tampoco tenes que poner un zener mas grande ya que la corriente pasa por el transistor.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 29, 2011)

Puse el zener y la R en serie a la base del transistor y la otra pata a masa y mi sorpresa es que funciona, pero no para, si le metes corriente siempre esta funcionando, antes solo funcionaba cuando conectabas la salida a una bombilla, ahora siempre esta encendido con esa modificacion

Que hice mal?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2011)

que transistor? postea el circuito. Es imposible adivinar y seguirte..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 29, 2011)

Intentare hacerlo en grande el circuito, pero hay componentes como el rele que no se exactamente como va contectado


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2011)

Un rele tiene dos patas que corresponden a la bobina te vas a dar cuenta porque tiene que salir de una pata del 555 quien -marca el paso- puede ir con algun transistor de paso, es decir del 555 a la base de un tr y de ahi a la bobina, otro dato es que una de esas dos patas es masa o +12 depende como lo hagan trabajar..

Despues puede tener 3  o 6 patas mas que corresponden a los contactos aunque puede haber de solo de 2 o 4 cuando son NA (normal abierto) y no inversores que llevan NA y NC (normal cerrado)

La linea de corriente a las lamparas justamente debe ir a esos contactos y no a la bobina.. ya que el rele es el que maneja la corriente.. exitos


----------



## van2lero (Mar 29, 2011)

Mas abajo pongo el dibujo echale un viztazo

Lo he hecho lo mas bien que he podido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

Éste es el circuito de tu destellador. No tiene ningún tipo de regulación. 
Los valores de las resistencias son aproximados ya que no los especificaste.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 30, 2011)

Pues ahora cuando lo vea Elbrujo a ver que nos comenta que es el que por ahora se ve que controla mas de esto jejeje

Brujooooooooo has magia por favor


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 30, 2011)

van2lero dijo:


> Pues ahora cuando lo vea Elbrujo a ver que nos comenta que es el que por ahora se ve que controla mas de esto jejeje
> 
> Brujooooooooo has magia por favor



Dibujalo en un papel o paint a modo de circuito, asi no me dice nada. El rele es de ultima solo tiene 4 patas.. o sea el contacto es NA. Y la entrada de +B esta directa al rele que era el punto para saber donde cortar cuando le llega al 555 asi hay dos ramas. La directa que viene de +12 y la que vas alimentar al 555 con el zener y la R

BT, no lo entiendo. La salida del 555 va derecho a la bobina? y para que es el TR entonces?

Igual por lo que hace no tiene tanto misterio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

Exacto EB (El Brujo ), los cochinos mandan directamente el relé a la salida del 555 (y como yapa de un mal diseño, es un relé normalmente cerrado que se mantiene abierto consumiendo constantemente cuando no está activo).
Ese circuito no lo inventé, solo me tomé el trabajito de "levantar" el circuito de la foto con indicaciones.
El transistor lo que hace es detectar consumo y poner la señal del RESET a +B para que comience a oscilar.
Y como afirmé desde el principio, no tiene ningún tipo de regulador y ahora a la vista de como está hecho, es bastante "pedorro", ni si quiera le pusieron un diodo en paralelo con la bobina.

PD: van2lero: no tengo dudas que EB sabe así que me retiro del tema y espero que él tenga más paciencia que yo  Saludos.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Exacto EB (El Brujo ), los cochinos mandan directamente el relé a la salida del 555 (y como yapa de un mal diseño, es un relé normalmente cerrado que se mantiene abierto consumiendo constantemente cuando no está activo).
> Ese circuito no lo inventé, solo me tomé el trabajito de "levantar" el circuito de la foto con indicaciones.
> El transistor lo que hace es detectar consumo y poner la señal del RESET a +B para que comience a oscilar.
> Y como afirmé desde el principio, no tiene ningún tipo de regulador y ahora a la vista de como está hecho, es bastante "pedorro", ni si quiera le pusieron un diodo en paralelo con la bobina.
> ...



Te agradezco el trabajo de levantar el circuito y lo que has aportado hasta ahora, mi interes con Elbrujo es porque lo entiendo bastante mejor las explicaciones, dentro de mi ignorancia, no es necesario que te lo tomes a mal, de hecho aunque creas que no, si estas aportando y me gustaria que no tiraras la toalla porque creo que podemos hacerlo entre todos, de eso se trata el foro no?

Venga un saludo y que si he dicho algo que ha molestado, que lo siento de veras, mi interes es porque lo voy entendiendo, pero a medida que vaya entendiendo a los demas, que lo hacen con la misma ilusion y ganas de ayudar yo le mostrate el mismo iinteres

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Exacto EB (El Brujo ), los cochinos mandan directamente el relé a la salida del 555 (y como yapa de un mal diseño, es un relé normalmente cerrado que se mantiene abierto consumiendo constantemente cuando no está activo).
> Ese circuito no lo inventé, solo me tomé el trabajito de "levantar" el circuito de la foto con indicaciones.
> El transistor lo que hace es detectar consumo y poner la señal del RESET a +B para que comience a oscilar.
> Y como afirmé desde el principio, no tiene ningún tipo de regulador y ahora a la vista de como está hecho, es bastante "pedorro", ni si quiera le pusieron un diodo en paralelo con la bobina.
> ...



BT que queres que hagan por algo que venden 1 euro que le pueden poner? una tapita de coca cola oxidada.. asi hace intermitencia..


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 30, 2011)

Si es que por cuatro duros o menos tendríamos un circuto decente donde el 555 controla con un transistor el relé de una forma decente e independiente del consumo las intermitencias.


----------



## van2lero (Mar 30, 2011)

Yo creo que no teneis ni idea ninguno, en fin, ya dare con la solucion

Gracias a todos

Fin del tema


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ojo con el respeto, ya que es lo mínimo que se merecen BT y EB tras su atención al mínimo. No menosprecies sus esfuerzos si no te quieres ganar una moderación.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

van2lero dijo:


> Yo creo que no teneis ni idea ninguno, en fin, ya dare con la solucion
> 
> Gracias a todos
> 
> Fin del tema



No se a quien te refieres con lo que dices. En tu caso yo empezaria por leer, aprender, estudiar y ademas, seguir preguntando para seguir aprendiendo, leyendo y estudiando..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 31, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ojo con el respeto, ya que es lo mínimo que se merecen BT y EB tras su atención al mínimo. No menosprecies sus esfuerzos si no te quieres ganar una moderación.




Creo que no he faltado al respeto a nadie, he dicho lo que pienso, lo que ocurre es que se esta infravalorando el circuito porque vale 1 €, para mi esto es una cuestion de aprendizaje no de dinero, eso para mi es molesto, evidentemente si me gasto mas dinero tengo lo que necesito, pero la cuestion es aprender, no el dinero, porque me da igual el dinero.

Ademas he dado las gracias a todos por el esfuerzo y atencion prestada, pero no quiero entrar en debate de como vale 1€ ya no merece la pena complicarse la vida y por ese camino como que no me interesa

Respeto la opinion de los demas, por favor respetad la mia.

El que me quiera moderar que me modere, me da igual, yo he dicho mi opinion, foros hay 20000, por suerte, pero la libertad de expresion no me la quita nadie, estaria bueno vaya.

Y que si he faltado al respeto a alguien le pido 1000 disculpas, pero es lo que pienso, no se puede responder diciendo cosas como que como vale un euro que esperas y por el estilo, para mi esto es un tema serio, me gusta aprender y no me gusta perder el tiempo


Saludos



elbrujo dijo:


> No se a quien te refieres con lo que dices. En tu caso yo empezaria por leer, aprender, estudiar y ademas, seguir preguntando para seguir aprendiendo, leyendo y estudiando..



Me referi concretamente a ti y a BT cuando empezasteis a decir que el circuito valia 1 € que esperas por 1 € y cosas por el estilo que no vienen al caso. Si no te interesa seguir con el tema, pues no pasa nada, lo acabamos y dejamos que otros opinen, pero este tipo de comentarios no me parecen bien. ¿Sabes que vale una resistencia? 10 centimos, si no tienes una resistencia para un circuito probablemente se queme otra cosa o no funcione bien, con lo que la cuestion del precio es insignificante, creo yo, y sin embargo la resistencia es necesaria. Si tuvieramos que valoras cosas por el precio, vamos apañados. Yo la valoro por lo que me aporta y ahora este circuito me puede aportar informacion.

A Edison le preguntaron una vez que si consideraba una perdida de tiempo los muchos intentos fallidos de conseguir una bombilla que funcione y el dijo que no eran intentos fallidos, eran tambien formas de saber como no hay que hacer una bombilla.

Voy a seguir tu consejo, porque se que es lo mejor, preguntare y seguire indagando, desde luego no me voy a dar por vencido porque soy muy testarudo y he conseguido todo lo que tengo en mi vida a base de esfuerzos.

Y que nuevamente os agradezco a todos vuestro esfuerzo, pero creo que este tema ya no da mas de si, porque ya no se aporta nada.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

Claro cuando BT comento como estaba desarrollado por haber levantado el circuito y todo lo que le falta para ser un circuito mejor desarrollado, yo le comente a BT  lo de 1 euro. Que tiene? no es lo que vale? creo haber visto en la web que posteaste. El resto de las conclusiones son tuyas, de ahi que nosotros no tengamos idea, creo que sos vos el que no tiene una idea si llegamos a 4 paginas para que sepas como poner un zener y cortar una pista..


----------



## van2lero (Mar 31, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Claro cuando BT comento como estaba desarrollado por haber levantado el circuito y todo lo que le falta para ser un circuito mejor desarrollado, yo le comente a BT  lo de 1 euro. Que tiene? no es lo que vale? creo haber visto en la web que posteaste. El resto de las conclusiones son tuyas, de ahi que nosotros no tengamos idea, creo que sos vos el que no tiene una idea si llegamos a 4 paginas para que sepas como poner un zener y cortar una pista..



No es solo cortar una pista, cortar una pista y poner un zener en serie con una R lo hace creo yo que cualquiera, es saber que pista cortar y que zener colocar y creo que te respondi diciendote que probe lo que me comentaste de colocar el zener y la R en serie y no dio resultado porque se quedaba el circuito oscilando sólo.

Pero como hoy me ha comentado un compañero mio que se dedica a la electronica, eso no es cuestion de regulacion de voltaje, sino de como esta recibiendo la corriente, asi que tengo que mirarla en un osciloscopio, pero lo mas seguro es que tenga que poner despues del puente rectificador un capacitor para mejorar la corriente continua porque al tener un alternador, introduce muchos rizos en la corriente y ya esta, solo hay que averiguar el capacitor, por eso creo que no teniais idea, porque la cuestion estaba enfocandose al tema de regular el voltaje y creo que os dije en una ocacion que tanto el 555 que se sabe que aguanta tensiones de hasta 18v como el rele que aguanta hasta 14 VCD no necesitaban creo yo una regulacion de voltaje. Ademas puse una foto donde se veia perfectamente como el rele es de corriente continua solamente.

En fin, gracias a todos de verdad


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 31, 2011)

A ver si aclaramos un poco.
Yo no menosprecio nada por lo que cuesta, pero sí, puedo evaluar las características del circuito en cuestión.
Si cuesta 10 millones de dólares o 10 centavos, me da lo mismo.
Ese circuito está diseñado para ser económico y punto. Como dije de entrada, no tiene ningún tipo de regulación ni está preparado para eso.
Es más, de entrada también dije que solo había que regular en determinados puntos.
Pero como el señor no quiere cortar el impreso, ya que su aparato está preparado para eso, no lo quiere hacer. Pero, como en la realidad no lo hace, pregunta el porqué y como solucionarlo.
Pero ......... si está preparado para eso, porqué no hace lo que tiene que hacer?
Es simple, porque las suposiciones y las propagandas no sirven, la única determinante es la realidad. Dicen bla bla, pero no lo hace, por ende, el bla bla, es eso, bla bla.
Iniciaste un hilo haciendo una consulta, pero querés que la respuesta sea simple o al menos la que quisieras oír. Y si alguien te aconseja, decís frases sin sentido como "está preparado para esto", "tiene un circuito regulador", cuando en la práctica no lo hace.
Quién es el que sabe y el que no?
Me tomé el trabajo y la molestia de traducir tu foto a un circuito presentable para cualquier electrónico por nada. Y no solo eso, simulé su funcionamiento para verificar lo que hacía. Y sin embargo, solo te limitaste a esperar el milagro.
Si querés aprender electrónica al menos oí lo que te dicen, y si no, una lupa y a cazar hormigas.
Y ahora sí, tema *TERMINADO*, que te ayuden las hadas


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

van2lero dijo:


> No es solo cortar una pista, cortar una pista y poner un zener en serie con una R lo hace creo yo que cualquiera, es saber que pista cortar y que zener colocar y creo que te respondi diciendote que probe lo que me comentaste de colocar el zener y la R en serie y no dio resultado porque se quedaba el circuito oscilando sólo.
> 
> Pero como hoy me ha comentado un compañero mio que se dedica a la electronica, eso no es cuestion de regulacion de voltaje, sino de como esta recibiendo la corriente, asi que tengo que mirarla en un osciloscopio, pero lo mas seguro es que tenga que poner despues del puente rectificador un capacitor para mejorar la corriente continua porque al tener un alternador, introduce muchos rizos en la corriente y ya esta, solo hay que averiguar el capacitor, por eso creo que no teniais idea, porque la cuestion estaba enfocandose al tema de regular el voltaje y creo que os dije en una ocacion que tanto el 555 que se sabe que aguanta tensiones de hasta 18v como el rele que aguanta hasta 14 VCD no necesitaban creo yo una regulacion de voltaje. Ademas puse una foto donde se veia perfectamente como el rele es de corriente continua solamente.
> 
> En fin, gracias a todos de verdad



Por lo que escribes es una pena haber llegado a 4 paginas y que ademas de no cortar el impreso y poner un zener con la R en serie (que no se haya quemado por haberlo puesto directo) no sepas como trabaja un 555, ni un alternador. Me gustaria que me expliques que esperas ver en un osciloscopio?. Postea como te fue con tu amigo el electronico, asi cerramos el post todos felices


----------



## van2lero (Mar 31, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Por lo que escribes es una pena haber llegado a 4 paginas y que ademas de no cortar el impreso y poner un zener con la R en serie (que no se haya quemado por haberlo puesto directo) no sepas como trabaja un 555, ni un alternador. Me gustaria que me expliques que esperas ver en un osciloscopio?. Postea como te fue con tu amigo el electronico, asi cerramos el post todos felices




Pues segun BT no es un tema para dar una respuesta rapida y milagrosa, que es lo que esperaba yo segun el, a mi me daba igual que se alargara el tema, sigo queriendo aprender, asi que el hecho de llegar a 4 paginas no es nada tan raro, si tenemos en cuenta que llevamos ya casi 1 hablando tonterias, me incluyo yo tambien, porque esto no ayuda a nada.

Y contestandote a tu pregunta, pues espero ver lo que ya mas o menos me imagino que ya sabes que se mira en un osciloscopio, que es que la corriente no es exactamente una linea recta continua y compararla con la linea que muestra la corriente de la bateria que si funciona el rele perfectamente como ya dije, el problema es al encender, asi que espero ver que esta ocurriendo, aunque ya se que es lo que esta ocurriendo, pero me gusta comprobarlo y mi amigo me ha dicho que el me lo va a poner para que lo vea y asi aprenda.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, comparte los resultados con el foro.


----------



## van2lero (Abr 3, 2011)

Bueno pues ya esta solucionado, ya funciona perfectamente y os dejo el video para que lo veais

La solucion era estabilizar la corriente alterna colocando un puente rectificador de onda completa, una R en paralelo y un condensador de 2200 microfaradios y 16v

con el osciloscopio lo que se veria seria lo siguiente de la foto

aca el video






En el video solo un intermitente tiene hecha la modificacion para poder compararlo


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 3, 2011)

Enhorabuena por haber alcanzado tus objetivos. Esa es la idea. Y perdona por haber malinterpretado tu comentario sobre que no sabemos nada. Creía que ya ibas atacando, ya que no serías el primer usuario que se registra y hace lo que le da la gana. Esos no son bienvenidos aquí. Perdón.

Josefe17


----------



## van2lero (Abr 3, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Van2lero le paso lo mismo que a mi cuando sustituí el halogeno de mi moto por led's de luz blanca de alto brillo, pues el circuito oscilaba y al acelerar no funcionaba adecuadamente. Lo que debe hacer es simular que al encender la moto los terminales de alimentacion de su circuito se comportaran como el secundario de un transformador de AC y para alimentar su circuito, deberia colocar un puente de diodos de onda completa y un condensador de filtrado, hasta ahi todo bien y despues conectar un 7812 con su respectivo disipador de calor para proveer los 12VDC que necesita el circuito. El 7812 puede proporcionar hasta 15W, y como lo va a utilizar con led's supongo que esa potencia es mas que suficiente.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues mas o menos igual si, he puesto el puente de doble onda y el condensador, aparte le he metido una R de 1koh por si acaso se sube de mas de 14voltios y no he puesto el regulador, de momento va bien, a altas velocidades vere si hace algo raro, ya si es asi tendre que colocar el regulador, pero de momento va bien

Gracias estuviste muy acertado



Josefe17 dijo:


> Enhorabuena por haber alcanzado tus objetivos. Esa es la idea. Y perdona por haber malinterpretado tu comentario sobre que no sabemos nada. Creía que ya ibas atacando, ya que no serías el primer usuario que se registra y hace lo que le da la gana. Esos no son bienvenidos aquí. Perdón.
> 
> Josefe17



Gracias 

Nada hombre, la verdad es que a veces me paso con la forma de comentar, soy muy directo y eso a veces no tiene porqué caer bien, me calenté viendo que se le estaba dando el asunto por perdido solo por valer 1€, pero en fin, bien esta lo que bien acaba

Y nuevamente si he podido ofender a alguien le pido disculpas, en realidad lo que quice decir es que si no se sabe de el tema pues no pasa nada, pero ya meterse en otros temas diferentes y que no viene a que me parecia absurdo, pero de verdad que valoro y mucho la labor de todos y se que aunque no se ha dado con la solucion tan rapido habeis estado pendiente del tema con devocion y eso es de agradecer tambien.

Saludos


----------

